# Aggressive Tiger Barbs



## Evan0509 (Jan 22, 2020)

Hello everyone!
I have a 60 gallon freshwater tank that I started around the beginning of the year. The first fish I introduced were 6 tiger barbs that are very entertaining. I had owned tiger barbs before several years ago in a smaller (around 43 gallons) tank and absolutely loved them. I've been making additions every 1-2 weeks and so far I have only lost a pleco. My most recent addition is 2 millennium rainbow fish. However, ever since they were introduced, the tiger barbs have been picking on them all the time and it's a little worrying. I have heard that tiger barbs are compatible with rainbow fish as long as there are 6 or more barbs together. This supposedly makes them less aggressive towards other tank mates, but the opposite is happening. Is there any way to keep them from picking on the rainbow fish? The list of current fish in the tank is below:

6 tiger barbs
1 albino rainbow shark
2 millennium rainbow fish


----------



## 285379 (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi, your barbs are probably aggressive cause the school is small. 5 or 6 is almost always mentioned as a minimum number for school but in reality, that number should be around 10. You could easily have a lot more in a tank your size. I would suggest doubling the current number and see how it goes. They'll most likely still be aggressive but only towards each other so at least they won't bother other fish. 

Also, when you're getting new ones I would suggest getting different sizes, maybe few bigger ones if you can find so that when you add them to your current group they'll have new dominant ones that are hopefully not as aggressive and usually the rest of the group will follow them. I've read that somewhere when I was planning on getting some barbs and not sure how true it is, but having a bigger number (around 10) will certainly help.


----------



## KathyR (Sep 14, 2013)

Tiger barbs are just aggressive fish.. I just watched this video from Palmer Aquatics talking about how CRAZY THEY ARE! It’s pretty suiting for your thread here! Haha 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evan0509 (Jan 22, 2020)

Okay thank you so much for the advice *Sailxy*! Now I have also had this other question for a while: Will tiger barbs school with different kinds of barbs or do they have to be the same?

*KathyR*, thanks for this video! I laughed when he said that tiger barbs can be like that annoying kid at the party. Haha!


----------



## 285379 (Jan 19, 2020)

Albino, green and tiger barb will shoal together since they're essentially the same species just different colors. I've also seen it at my lfs, they keep them all mixed together. 

I'm not sure if they would shoal together with other kinds of barbs like cherry barbs or five banded barbs but for that google or youtube might have the answer or best would be to ask someone with experience who has kept those species together.


----------



## Evan0509 (Jan 22, 2020)

Okay thank you for the advice! I will look around the pet stores and try to find some good sized barbs probably this weekend. Ill try to update you guys after I add them.


----------



## 285379 (Jan 19, 2020)

Good luck!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree about increasing the number of your tiger barbs. I would also increase your rainbow numbers. That way the tigers are less likely to target just one or two individuals.


----------

